# do you like stinky cheeses?



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 29, 2013)

i eat alot of salad. every work day, a salad is my lunch. no meat.

gets boring. today, i added roasted beets and some blue cheese crumbles. WOW!! i forget out much a good stink cheese can be.

some of my office mates think i opened up a container of death.

anyone? you like smelly cheese?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep. If it doesn't smell like moldy gym socks, it ain't good cheese! :lol2:


----------



## cnochef (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes indeed. Stinky cheese is one of those things that makes life worthwhile. Two of my favorites are Morbier from France and Cabrales from Spain.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 29, 2013)

the one I can't stand is an overly ripe tallegio but, love me some blue anything


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 29, 2013)

I can remember crossing from Germany in to France heading toward Alsace after visiting my wife's cousins. As we approached , we were overpowered by a smell. We were miles outside of Munster. I inquired what the awful smell was. I was told by a grinning companion it was a special local cheese nicknamed "Old Stinker". I've alway thought I had a pretty adventurous palete. When we arrived, try as I might , I could not get that cheese down. Everyone has their limits.


----------



## G-rat (Apr 29, 2013)

I have to say that overly ripe tallegio is one of my favorites...Sorry Son. I grant it smells like a** but makes the best grilled cheese sandwich ever...ever especially with apricot jam, thyme and bacon. 

I love stinky cheese.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 29, 2013)

YES!!!


----------



## Troy G (Apr 29, 2013)

I always called an aged cheddar stinky cheese, something like a nice 2-7 year old cheddar. Never graduated to the stinkiest of the stinky blue cheeses, yet. After reading this thread I may have to do a little cheese shopping.


----------



## miketayl0r (Apr 29, 2013)

Tallegio from Italy. Now that's a good funk. Constantly checking my pits to see if the smell isn't me


----------



## Troy G (Apr 29, 2013)

:lol2:



miketayl0r said:


> Tallegio from Italy. Now that's a good funk. Constantly checking my pits to see if the smell isn't me


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2013)

Sure do


----------



## RobinW (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sure Maxim does..... :viking: 
We used to hide pieces of Danish cheese in each others sailboats (All young westcoast Swedes sail to Denmark to buy good cheap beer and liquor). After a couple of warm days it would stink so bad :surrendar:


----------



## MadMel (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes and no. Depends on what I am/will be doing.


----------



## GLE1952 (May 5, 2013)

Not too knowledgeable on cheese varieties, but love Stilton. Gotta watch out in the employee lunch room!

Glen


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 5, 2013)

GLE1952 said:


> Not too knowledgeable on cheese varieties, but love Stilton. Gotta watch out in the employee lunch room!
> 
> Glen



Had a mango ginger Stilton the other day, it was amazig


----------



## Customfan (May 5, 2013)

Yes, yes and yes! The stinkier the better:cool2:


----------



## turbochef422 (May 5, 2013)

I do but once had a super-aged fontina an when it melted it was too much for me. A few people tried it and loved it. Just couldn't do it.


----------



## stopbarking (May 6, 2013)

I could survive on Epoisses and baguettes.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2013)

stopbarking said:


> I could survive on Epoisses and baguettes.


You forgot wine.


----------



## stopbarking (May 6, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> You forgot wine.



That's true but substitute Saison Dupont.


----------



## ptolemy (May 6, 2013)

Great cheeses for a first date


----------



## apicius9 (May 6, 2013)

First time I worked in the US I saw they had Munster cheese on sale. Happily I ordered some and was shocked when she reached for a bright orange squarish block of plastic. Still shuddering, just thinking about it...

So, yes I like stinky cheeses. Real Muenster cheese is great, especially after pouring some trester/grappa over it and lighting it up. Perfect with a rustic bread. Never had a blue cheese I did not like, classic Roquefort probably still my favorite. 

While I can live with very strong cheese smells, put some natto in front of me and I will gag...

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks (May 6, 2013)

stinky cheese and stinky wine is my favorite flavor combination.


----------



## mr drinky (May 7, 2013)

Yes I do. BUT I would never recommend taking several rounds of stinky cheese on an airplane and storing it in the upper bins. There is just no easy way of dealing with it after take off. Lesson learned Swiss Air flight to Chicago. 

And give stinky cheese to kids while they are young and let them eat it just because of the pleasure of taste. They will love it. Think about it, they sit in a diaper filled with shiit several times a day, do you think they care about stinky cheese? Teach them early about good cheese.

k.


----------



## lumo (May 19, 2013)

stopbarking said:


> That's true but substitute Saison Dupont.



Exactly, much prefer beer with cheese, especially Belgians...sometimes an amarone, other funky red, manzanilla or amontillado. My local cheese shop is phenomenal, they also sell artisinal salumi, bread, condiments, beer and wine by hot chicks that can school you on their products....mmmmhmmm!


----------



## ejd53 (May 21, 2013)

I love all Blue cheeses, but Stilton with a glass of vintage port.......:bliss:


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2013)

+1 to epoisses. Definitely my favourite soft cheese.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 22, 2013)

thanks!! i made a list of all the names you guys mentioned!! we have some great cheese shops. again, thanks.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 22, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Yes I do. BUT I would never recommend taking several rounds of stinky cheese on an airplane and storing it in the upper bins. There is just no easy way of dealing with it after take off. Lesson learned Swiss Air flight to Chicago.
> 
> And give stinky cheese to kids while they are young and let them eat it just because of the pleasure of taste. They will love it. Think about it, they sit in a diaper filled with shiit several times a day, do you think they care about stinky cheese? Teach them early about good cheese.
> 
> k.




Genius!


----------

